# Ranger 101.6 5100 Shotgun



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had my dads old side by side 16 gauge since my uncle gave it to me when I turned 21. Now that was over 35 years ago. I fooled around with it a bit when I first got it but it has been sitting in the closet for most of that time. I don't really know the first thing about shotguns or there use but I'd like to find out more about the old girl. From the little I can find so far it was most likely sold by Sears and it is most likely a Savage/Stevens. There are no serial #s that I can find. The right barrel looking at it from the breach end has "Selected Forged Steal" and the left barrel has "Proof Tested 16 Gauge 2 3/4 inch chamber". There is an IF stamped on both the barrel and the receiver were they mate on the flat. Speaking of barrels, can somebody tell me how much choke each barrel has? The right one is about .639 and the left is about .650. Can I fire slugs through these barrels? The shotgun is in pretty dang good condition for its age. It worked just fine when I put it away as I had put a few boxs of shells through it. I'm thinking on horning in on my son inlaw's bird and turkey hunts. Maybe the young cuss can teach this old dog a thing or two.


----------

